# [solved] Cannot install the Ati proprietary driver, fglrx

## Superfox_il_Volpone

Hello,

I installed the ATI Catalyst 14.20 drivers for linux. It occurs that X.org returns a segmentation fault when starting:

```

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 14.10.2

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: Module class: X.Org Video Driver

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE)

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) Backtrace:

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 0: /usr/bin/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x42) [0x58df62]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 1: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x191d09) [0x591d09]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f5f099f0000+0x11250) [0x7f5f09a01250]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (0x7f5f06330000+0x40a7b4) [0x7f5f0673a7b4]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (0x7f5f06330000+0x40a34f) [0x7f5f0673a34f]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 5: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x6d2d1) [0x46d2d1]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm[1927]: Child process 1948 was already dead.

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 6: /usr/bin/Xorg (xf86LoadModules+0xaa) [0x47cfea]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 7: /usr/bin/Xorg (InitOutput+0x7e7) [0x47d847]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 8: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x3f340) [0x43f340]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f5f0865cdb5]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) 10: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x2a551) [0x42a551]

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE)

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE)

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: Fatal server error:

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE)

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE)

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: at http://wiki.x.org

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: for help.

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) Please also check the log file at "/dev/null" for additional information.

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE)

Sep 14 12:48:24 sebastian gdm-Xorg-:5[1948]: (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

full report here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b398a53b5abe7b36476c

This is the content of my x.org: http://codepad.org/UbeSq6BN

Kernel config: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/10ee74082d5a0311689b

Lspci:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c0750da4b685d5453ac8

I solved a previous compile error http://codepad.org/06JBbQdz applying this patch: http://devgurus.amd.com/thread/168727

Any idea what to look for ?

Thanks,

S. FoxLast edited by Superfox_il_Volpone on Sun Sep 14, 2014 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Are you running gdm3?  I've found it to segfault on startup and it's most likely a fglrx bug.

Try unmasking the latest ebuild and see if it works.

Another possibility is to use another display manager like lightdm instead of gdm3 to work around the problem - that's what I ended up doing when the latest didn't work for me (14.6_beta1).

----------

## Superfox_il_Volpone

Hello ecc..,

I tried with twm; still it dies with a segmentation fault, though it spits more information: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9f5b36b1556b6dfc3a74

Thanks,

superfox

----------

## eccerr0r

Does it crash if you just run X?

Used etc-update to clean up any files in /etc/ati?

Are you using any special xorg.conf or used one from aticonfig?

I don't know anything about 7900-series support... I only have a 5770 and even it has problems with fglrx.

----------

## Superfox_il_Volpone

so I disinstalled everything gnome, ati drivers, and xorg. Afterward I reinstalled X + ati drivers, put a simple X.org and tried with xterm: it worked. Then I pulled again gnome, and same error as before ;Oo

Anyway now xterm still works.

----------

## Superfox_il_Volpone

hello eccerr0r, 

I have followed your suggestion, switching to lightdm, and it worked!

I am facing some weird issues though, for instance the keyboard shortcuts fire after 10 seconds I pressed the combination. Does that occur also to you?

Thanks,

superfox

edit: I have the same bug as reported here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-996534-start-0.html

----------

## heheman3000

I think that was also mentioned in this thread, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7623272.html

It works for login, but there are some problems, such as the unlock screen not working.

----------

